
Show HN: [Node.js] how I built Pate, my latest open source side project - jkomyno
https://medium.com/@alberto.schiabel/introducing-pate-my-latest-open-source-side-project-12da4fccd9fc
======
xchip
You should mention first the problem you are trying to solve, you only mention
that at mid page.

~~~
jkomyno
Thanks for the suggestion xchip, you're probably right!

